# J'ai le QI d'une huître.



## jpdeniel (5 Janvier 2012)

TRES mauvaise expérience... Mon fils de 4 me demande en permanence d'acheter des petits jeux sur l'ipad.... très bien moi je télécharge le jeu qui est soit gratuit soit à 0,79  en l'occurence Tap Petshop. Je valide l'achat avec mon code de sécurité. Jusqu'ici tout va bien. Puis l'autre jours je reçois 2 factures par mail. Une de presque 80  et une de presque 20  ....big surprise......ce sont des achats de COINS.... C'est quoi ça.... et bien voilà la réponse d'APPLE ...je vous passe le BLABLA...

Je suis désolée d'apprendre que vous avez effectué l'achat accidentel des achats intégrés de la application "Tap Petshop"

Cela veux dire que mon fils (j'étais avec lui quand ça c'est passé) à appuyé sur BUY COINS dans le jeux et que cela me facture automatiquement pour 80 puis 20  de "bidules" (sans me demander mon mot de passe, je tiens à le préciser)...

Je vous dis pas ce que j'en pense de ce genre de vente que je qualifirais d'arnaque.... j'aimerai bien savoir ce que vous en pensez... En plus lorsque j'ai déclaré le problème j'ai écris les numéros de commande incriminés et la personne qui s'occupe du dossier a fait mine de ne pas le voir et m'a demandé de lui envoyer l'info ...ceci a l'avantage de retarder le remboursement et APPLE pendant ce temps fait des millions de Chiffre d'affaire illicite et le place pour faire des petits jusqu'au remboursement ...tranquilou...et je passe les personnes qui n'ont rien vu (moi je ne l'ai traité qu'à la fin de mes vacances soit près de 10 jours après l'achats) si j'ajoute le délai de traitement ...ils vont bien jouer avec mon blé et celui des autres clients....autant dire qu'à 100 euros fois plusieurs milliers d'arnaque GOOD business plan

Qu'en pensez vous ??


----------



## Madalvée (5 Janvier 2012)

C'est une question de choix éducatif. Je n'achèterais pas d'iBidulle à mon gosse, chacun sait que ce sont des machines à sous.


----------



## jpdeniel (5 Janvier 2012)

Avant d'avoir fait l'expérience je ne savais pas que c'était des machine à sous... apparemment ...comment l'aurais je su.... pourquoi tu fais ce genre de réponse ?


----------



## Gwen (5 Janvier 2012)

Apple n'y est pour rien. C'est le développer du jeu qui a trouvé ce système pour en effet " Arnaquer " facilement les parents des gamins qui eux ne comprennent rien n&#8217;a l'argent.

Apple a mis beaucoup de sécurités contre ça. Notamment la validité du mot de passe qui est bien plus courte qu'avant. Du coup, lorsque le mot de passe est rentré, il ne faut pas donner immédiatement le iBidule à l'enfant. Il faut attendre bien 10 à 15 minutes afin de ne pas se faire débiter son compte trop rapidement.

Je ne suis pas certains qu'Apple rembourse, car le mot de passe a bien été rentré.


----------



## jpdeniel (5 Janvier 2012)

Bon enfin vous êtes lobotomisés sur ce forum ou quoi.... APPLEMANIAC... on trouve tout normal ici... dire que APPLE n'y est pour rien c'est un peu fort !!! mes coordonnées bancaire c'est quand même bien eux qui les on, c'est pas le dévelopeur. D'autre part ce n'est pas comme si je n'étais pas à côté au moment où il l'a fait. J'ai bien vu BUY COINS sur l'écran mais à aucun moment on ne parle d'... à aucun moment on ne vois de tarif .... à aucun moment il n'y a de code de sécurité à donner et le dévelopeur n'a pas accès à la base bancaire d'APPLE (ou sinon c'est encore plus grave et j'ai interet à virer toute mes informations bancaires chez eux...c'est beaucoup trop dangeureux) donc c'est bien APPLE qui valide l'achat sur la base des infos qui sont dans leurs fichiers.

La vous êtes en train de me dire qu'un développeur peux entrer ce cheval de  troie nouvelle version et facturer ce qu'il veux par la suite à mon  insu ??? parce que si il suffit de mettre son doigt sur l'écran et hop l'achat est passé, et  c'est bien ça qui s'est passé .... 

Et alors l'explication 10 à 15 minutes afin de ne pas se faire débiter son compte trop rapidement c'est une phrase incompréhensible pour moi !!


----------



## Simbouesse (5 Janvier 2012)

Salut,

J'vais essayer d'être clair et rapide pour éviter de me prendre le marteau de Thor sur la gueule... 

Dans les applis avec le fameux "Buy Coins", tu as forcément/toujours/always/.../ un moment où tu dois valider une fois supplémentaire, ce qui engage ta responsabilité et décharge Apple/le dev/la grand mère du voisin/feu Steve Jobs/.../

Apple n'y est pas pour rien puisqu'ils autorisent la vente de ce genre d'appli, mais ne sont pas responsables en cas d'achat puisque le système est au développeur.

ça sert à rien de gueuler sur les gens de ce forum qui essaient de te dire que tirer sur Apple à boulets rouges pour cela ne t'apportera rien.
Tu le leur a signifié : très bien, suit le dossier, peut être que tu pourras obtenir quelque chose.
En attendant, calme toi et essaie de contacter le développeur du jeu pour lui expliquer.

Bon courage 

PS: Peace mon frère, fume un oinj' tu t'sentiras mieux


----------



## Gwen (5 Janvier 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> ça sert à rien de gueuler sur les gens de ce forum qui essaient de te dire que tirer sur Apple à boulets rouges pour cela ne t'apportera rien.



Surtout si elle a la même attitude avec le SAV d'Apple.

Personne ne lui a forcé à rentrer son identifiant et son code pour valider les achats.

En plus, quand il y a marqué BUY en gros, ça veut dire acheter. Et acheter, ça coûte des sous, des vrais, et c'est forcément précisé le tarif à côté. (Voir capture jointe)

Donc, oui, tu ne peux que t'en prendre à toi ou à ton gamin, mais ni a Apple ni au développeur.

Le mieux serait de supprimer ta carte de crédit d'iTunes, ça éviterait les soucis.


----------



## jpdeniel (5 Janvier 2012)

Ok suis un nul ...mes ex femmes me l'on déjà dis...fumerai bien oinj mais j'en ai pas....
Bon alors si c'est pas la fote appppple ....
j'vais virer l'ipad des mains du fiston parce que ça me prend le bourichon ces jeux.
Bon c'était écrit ...y avait des dollars partout seulement excusez moi, j'ai dû bêtement croire que si il y a avait vraiment dépense ...il y aurai code de sécu .... imaginez que dans le monopoly sur IPAD vous achetiez réellement la rue de la PAIX quand vous faites BUY ... c'est pas les dollars qui manque dans ce jeux.... et que achetez un hotel quand vous faite BUY HOTEL .... bon je suis peux être bête mais vous la voyez où la différence ??? hein ?

Je suis désolé y a pas un icone avec un bonnet d'ane ...


----------



## Gwen (5 Janvier 2012)

Mais si, il y a un code de sécurité. Mais c'est toi qui l'as rentré. Tu nous le dis dans ton premier message.


----------



## jpdeniel (5 Janvier 2012)

Pourquoi tu dis ça ?

J'ai jamais dis que je n'avais pas rentré le code

je rentré un code pour l'achat d'un jeu à 0,XX 
mais pas pour 80  et 20  

Ca aussi c'est dans mon premier message alors pourquoi tu me sort ça ?

Ca va là ?
Tu as compris ou tu fais exprès ?


----------



## Gwen (5 Janvier 2012)

Tu as rentré le mot de passe pour l'achat du jeu et du coup, ça l'a gardé en mémoire pendant un court laps de temps, mais suffisamment pour valider l'achat le plus cher dans le jeu.

Ton gamin est loin d'être bête en tout cas. 

Franchement, pour éviter ce genre de mésaventure, soit tu vires ta carte de crédit d'iTunes, soit tu actives le téléchargement automatique des applications. Là, tu charges le logiciel sur ton ordinateur et il passe automatiquement sur ton iPad sans avoir validé le mot de passe. Donc, sans risque d'achat supplémentaire.


----------



## Simbouesse (6 Janvier 2012)

Ou alors, tout le monde arrête de prendre l'iPad pour une gameBoy... 

...

:mouais:

Bon.. ok j'ai rien dit...


----------



## jpdeniel (6 Janvier 2012)

Je vois pas pourquoi tu dis que mon gamin est loin d'être bête parce qu'il se fait arnaquer... mais bon ... parce que bien évidemment ce jeux, je l'ai viré de l'Ipad et je me fout de savoir qu'il est payé... et désormais je ferais mes achats ailleurs que sur itune et un minimum d'apps.

Et effectivement vo mieux une gameboy ou une ninteendo ds


----------



## Gwen (6 Janvier 2012)

jpdeniel a dit:


> Je vois pas pourquoi tu dis que mon gamin est loin d'être bête parce qu'il se fait arnaquer...



Non, lui ne s'est pas fait arnaquer. Loin de là. Il a su utiliser ta naïveté pour s'offrir facilement ce qu'il souhaitait. En plus, il a réagi vite et a pris le paquet le plus gros d'emblée. C'est pour ça que je dis qu'il sait ce qui fait et qu'il est loin d'être bête.


Quant à tout rejeter en bloc alors que je t'ai donné des solutions pour éviter de te faire avoir à l'avenir, tu maintiens que ce sont les autres les responsables de TES erreurs. Comme quoi, l'adage " Tel Pere tel fils " ne tient pas toujours


----------



## Aliboron (6 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Non, lui ne s'est pas fait arnaquer. Loin de là. Il a su utiliser ta naïveté pour s'offrir facilement ce qu'il souhaitait. En plus, il a réagi vite et a pris le paquet le plus gros d'emblée. C'est pour ça que je dis qu'il sait ce qui fait et qu'il est loin d'être bête.


Oui, enfin, à quatre ans, il est quand même peu probable qu'il l'ait fait intentionnellement. Ou alors, oui, il est vraiment très loin d'être bête car la grande majorité des enfants de quatre ans n'a pas vraiment de notion d'argent.


----------



## Gwen (6 Janvier 2012)

D'argent réel, non, mais de possession et d'envie, si. Moi, je pense sincèrement qu'il a fait ça sciemment en pensant que son père ne le verrait pas. Dommage, il s'en est rendu compte.


----------



## jpdeniel (8 Janvier 2012)

Là gwen ... je crois que toi tu es une femme ....et surtout que tu n'as pas de gosses....pour raconter autant de bêtises....ou alors que tu prends pour modèle ta propre personnalité pour une généralité... et que donc il ne sert à rien de discuter avec toi parce que là c'est hors de mon domaine de compétence...
Allé passe ton chemin ! car les solutions que tu as donné pour ne pas se faire avoir, n'étaient pas le but de l'ouverture de la discussion que j'avais ouverte.
Si tu relis bien ...à aucun endroit tu lira que je demande comment ne pas se faire avoir comme tu dis. Je me doute bien qu'à chaque problème sa solution... hihi ...enfin peux être.... mais la le thème portait plutot sur la lamentable dérive du système ...à savoir ...je te donne un jeux (quasiment) et je t'explose ensuite sans autorisation ... je sais que tu ne comprendra pas... car tu n'as pas envie de comprendre ...pas grave...adios 
:mouais:


----------



## Gwen (8 Janvier 2012)

jpdeniel a dit:


> Là gwen ... je crois que toi tu es une femme ...



Perdu. Tu avais une chance sur deux 

En effet, je n'ai pas d'enfant. Cela arrive.

Je suis le premier à râler contre ce genre de pratiques. J'ai découvert ça avec le jeu " Les Schtroumpfs " et cela se propage de plus en plus; iGen vient d'ailleurs de faire un bon article là-dessus. 

http://www.igen.fr/app-store/ios-le-foot-se-met-au-freemium-pour-le-meilleur-et-pour-le-pire-73592

Je trouve ce procédé ignoble et a la limite de l'arnaque. Tout comme les numéros surtaxés pour appeler le père Noel ou autre gouffre à pognon visant les enfants. C'est une cible facile et ce sont les parents qui payent au final 

Néanmoins, je maintiens qu'il faut savoir prendre ses responsabilités et admettre que l'on a fait une bêtise en confiant à un très jeune enfant un appareil ou le mot de passe vient d'être rentré. Pareille, avant d'offrir un jeu, il faut se renseigner un peu. 

Ensuite, tu t'es fait avoir, une fois, je pense que tu ne recommenceras pas.

Quoi qu'il en soit, Apple n'est pas responsable des errements des créateurs de jeux.


----------



## jpdeniel (9 Janvier 2012)

C'est lamentable de ma part d'avoir imédiatement pensé qu'une femme pouvais tenir de tels propos, car pour être tout à fait juste avec elles, c'est plutot envers leurs ex maris quelles ont des opinions assez extrémistes...mais relativement peux sur les enfants... cela prouve la rencoeur que je tiens à leur égard. 

Si tu  n'as pas d'enfants, n'en parle pas comme si tu en avais, surtout pour tenir ce genre de propos...j'espère d'ailleurs qu'avec ce genre de discours tu t'abstiendra d'en faire pour leur bien.

ET
Je n'ai pas fais de bêtise en achetant un jeux avec des chiens-chiens et en mettant le jeux entre ses mains, j'avais d'ailleurs un oeil dessus et comme je l'ai dis, je crois...mais j'vais pas tout relire, lorsqu'il a cliqué sur l'achat de coins pour 100  je me suis dis que de toute façon si c'était vraiment quelque chose de payant on me demanderai mon code avant d'aller plus loin. Voyant que ce n'étais pas le cas j'ai donc "bêtement" cru que cela faisait parti du processus du jeux (j'avoue avoir eu la faiblesse de croire que comme pour le monopoly c'était dans le jeu d'avoir quelques fois des références à l'argent avec des gains et des pertes, j'étais également en train de faire quelques chose en paralèle)

MAIS
Apple peux tout à fait empêcher ce genre d'arnaque et c'est leur rôle en tant que distributeur.... quoi que tu en dise.... Ils ont suffisament d'exigences dans leur cahier des charges pour exiger cela, et ils font suffisament de bénéfices pour être garant de cela.
Effectivement je ne me referai pas avoir. Mais est-ce suffisant pour me satisfaire ? Non.
Cela dit, si le monde toi tourner comme il tourne sans jamais rien dire et se satisfaire de tout, c'est peux être bien pour toi, pas pour moi. Ce genre de truc finit par rendre parano et c'est très désagréable... toi de toute évidence vu les propos que tu tiens sur les enfants tu l'es déjà Parano et tu t'en contente en n'en faisant pas ...il faut t'y tenir...


----------



## Gwen (9 Janvier 2012)

Houla, ça vole haut. 

Je plains l'éducation du gamin avec un tel exemple.

Bon, libre à toi de penser qu'Apple doit te tenir la main en permanence. Si tu as besoin d'être assisté dans la vie, c'est ton droit.

Je maintiens que c'est TON erreur et que ce n'est pas a l'enfant de savoir si c'est correct d'acheter des choses ou pas. C'est à toi de le surveiller. 

Tu rejettes tes manques en tant que parent sur Apple. 

L&#8217;iPad n'est pas une Baby-Sitter. 

Ensuite, as-tu fait une réclamation auprès d'Apple ? Ça serait un bon début non ?


----------



## subsole (9 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Je compatis, c'est une dérive inacceptable.
Apple, lorsqu'il le veut est en mesure d'imposer les contraintes qu'il souhaite aux concepteurs d'applications, aux éditeurs, et à ses fournisseurs et ne s'en prive pas.
Par exemple Abonnement in-app : les limites imposées par Apple
Malheureusement, l'intérêt d'Apple n'est pas celui des ses clients.
Apple est devenue une énorme multinationale à l'image de Microsoft en pire.
Apple  réussit_ """l'exploit"""_ avec environ 12% de PDM, de faire autant de bénéfices que  Microsoft qui possède environ 80% de PDM.
Ce type dérive ne semble pas prêt de s'arrêter, la prudence est de mise. 
Autre exemple ====> Les dérives du fermium

P.S. Si je suis sur Mac, ce n'est pas pour son éthique, mais pour son OS incomparable ainsi que le design de ses créations.


----------



## Simbouesse (9 Janvier 2012)

Bon je poste juste pour dire que je me désabonne de cette discussion parce que les "attaques personnelles" non merci.

On est sur un forum Mac (enfin iPhone et iPad ici  ), les gens interviennent pour essayer d'aider/calmer/faire relativiser/trouver des solutions s'il y en a.

Mais sûrement pas pour se faire aligner du style "t'as pas d'enfant et ça se voit...".

Et comme je ne me permettrai pas de juger telle ou telle façon d'éduquer ses enfants, notamment parce que je n'ai aucune légitimité et que ce n'est pas mon rôle, et bien j'vous laisse. :sleep:

Tchao

PS: pour en revenir au sujet : perso quand je vois qu'il y a le signe , je ne clique pas. Et commencer par déposer une réclamation parce qu'il n'y a pas eu de validation de l'achat est un bon début en effet.


----------



## jpdeniel (9 Janvier 2012)

Je n'ai pas dis que ceci,  que c'était à mon gamin de savoir .... encore une fois tu écris n'importe quoi ...."ce n'est pas a l'enfant de savoir si c'est correct d'acheter des choses ou pas."  

Par contre toi tu as écris :
"Non, lui ne s'est pas fait arnaquer. Loin de là. Il a su utiliser ta naïveté pour s'offrir facilement ce qu'il souhaitait. En plus, il a réagi vite et a pris le paquet le plus gros d'emblée. C'est pour ça que je dis qu'il sait ce qui fait et qu'il est loin d'être bête."

La question que je me pose, c'est pourquoi je te réponds encore alors que tu fais preuve d''une mauvaise fois évidente, visant à déculpabiliser APPLE...
Je considère que c'est à nous d'éviter que cette entreprise dérive en élevant la voix.


----------



## Gwen (9 Janvier 2012)

jpdeniel a dit:


> La question que je me pose, c'est pourquoi je te réponds encore alors que tu fais preuve d'une mauvaise foi évidente, visant à déculpabiliser APPLE...
> Je considère que c'est à nous d'éviter que cette entreprise dérive en élevant la voix.



La question que je me pose, c'est pourquoi je te réponds encore alors que tu fais preuve d'une mauvaise foi évidente, visant à te déculpabiliser et rejeter la faute sur APPLE...
Je considère que c'est à toi d'éviter que ton enfant dérive en prenant tes responsabilités.

On ne va pas aller loin comme ça.


----------



## jpdeniel (9 Janvier 2012)

[@Simbouesse]...il me semble quand même qu'il ne faudrait pas inverser les rôles, car en l'occurence c'est gwen qui à tiré le premier sur l'éducation des enfants et sur le fait que le mien était très malin et qu'à 4 ans il savait très bien ce qu'il faisait et que je ne remplissais pas mon role de parent etc... 
Alors personnellement, je ne discute que du rôle d'APPLE sur le sujet et c'est TOUT.

Je prends effectivement mes responsabilité puisque comme je l'ai dis: j'ai supprimé ce jeux de l'Ipad, je supprime mes références bancaires sur applestore... et bien sur je n'achèterai que TRES rarement des jeux à l'avenir sur cette plateforme (le ferais je encore ? je ne sais pas encore) , ma confiance est définitevement althérée... et je n'ai pas que ça à faire de me prendre la tête à chaque fois que j'achète quelque chose de savoir si il n'y a pas dans le jeux ...quelque part ...un moment où l'on va rencontrer ce genre de situation...je ne peux pas acheter un jeu et rester coller avec mes enfants pendant qu'ils jouent pour m'assurer que ça se passe bien.
Donc je pense que c'est définitivement NIET.
On va en resté à des jeux de console achetés une bonne fois pour toute et c'est tout.
Merci pour vos super conseils et ces super discussions. 
Que cela serve à certaines personnes qui rencontre le même problème me suffit amplement et je n'ai plu de raison de perdre mon temps sur ce sujet.
Bye Bye

Merci SUBSOLE.... parce que même si les réponses au sondage sont rassurantes les discussions ne sont pas très agréables....et je partage ton point de vu en tous points
Bonne continuation


----------



## subsole (9 Janvier 2012)

jpdeniel a dit:


> [/COLOR]Merci SUBSOLE.... parce que même si les réponses au sondage sont rassurantes les discussions ne sont pas très agréables....et je partage ton point de vu en tous points
> Bonne continuation



De rien, c'est malheureusement l'évidence.
Les uns cherchent à faire le maximum de fric, c'est normal pour une multinationale, mais Apple à les moyens "d'encadrer" un peu plus ces pratiques que je trouve douteuses, les autres ( les clients) doivent être vigilants et passer en mode parano, pour éviter l'arnaque au "one shoot click", c'est dommage.


----------



## Gwen (9 Janvier 2012)

Malheureusement les clients aiment ce genre d'achat intégrer. Ils ont l'impression de ne pas payer de grosse somme d'un coup et d'avoir une sorte de jeu pas cher. Alors qu'ils jouent à crédit et qu'au final la note se révèle toujours salée. 

Du coup, je ne vois pas pourquoi Apple supprimerait cette option puisque les joueurs la plébiscitent. Et on ne va pas me faire croire que la plupart des achats sont dus à des gamins qui cliquent sans se rendre compte du coût. 

On verra plus tard si Apple a trop de réclamation, elle changera sûrement d'avis.

Là, certaines mesures ont déjà été prises comme la réduction du temps de validité du mot de passe afin de pouvoir remettre le iBidule à l'enfant plus rapidement et sans risque.


----------



## jpdeniel (9 Janvier 2012)

subsole....
Je ne suis pas habitué du site... mais je m'interroge sur l'appartenance ou non de certains utilisateurs  "élites" inscrits sur le site à la société APPLE (de près ou de loin) ...annimation de site etc essayer d'aténuer les humeurs de ceux qui veulent démontrer les dérives du système... quand je lis des commentaires du genre "c'est les gens qui veulent que ça marche comme ça...." cela me laisse perplexe. Je passe sur la mauvaise foi évidente dans l'évocation de ce problème avec attaques personnelles sur la surveillance des parents sur les enfants ou la mentalité des enfants prêts à tout pour assouvir leur soif de la possession du jeu.... c'est assez cynique quand on y pense.


----------



## Gwen (9 Janvier 2012)

Non, non, ce n'est pas X-Files ici, et aucune conspiration n'est en court.

Apple n'a pas de sbires dévolus à la négation de la critique sur iGen. D'ailleurs, il y a plein de critiques fondés qui sont toujours là.

Ça te fait devenir parano cette histoire.


----------



## ergu (9 Janvier 2012)

Bon, sur le fond, t'as fait une connerie - c'est rageant parce que c'est une connerie qui va enrichir le créateur du jeu qui table visiblement là-dessus pour se faire de la thune et que, engraisser à ton insu, ce genre de petit foutriquet, ça fait mal au luc.

Du coup, t'es furax.

Du coup t'es prêt à défoncer le premier qui aurait l'audace de ne pas te suivre dans ta juste croisade et tu t'en prends à quelqu'un qui, sur le fond, pourrait être d'accord avec toi (voir le post de Gwen où il donne le fond de sa pensée sur le principe de ce genre d'appli)

Du coup t'écris un peu vite et t'as mis des "S'est" à la place de "C'est" partout dans ton sondage, c'est tout pas beau, j'ai failli en avoir un infarctus.

Calme-toi.
Respire.
Sous le coup de la colère, tu n'arriveras à rien.

La question t'as déjà été posée, mais je ne crois pas avoir vu de réponse : as-tu fait une réclamation envers Apple ?


----------



## jpdeniel (9 Janvier 2012)

Merde S'est vrai ....
excusez pour les fautes et la vulgarité feinte mais c'est vrai que ça fait pas terrible ce sondage.... d'ailleurs à ce stade c'est plu de la faute.... c'est neurologique...
Mais je me demande si c'est pas du sabotage ( ayé suis parano à donf...meuh non je plaisante) ...
En fait je croyais que j'étais victime d'attaques et c'était l'inverse ? Je vais appeler mulder à la rescousse. LOL.
Je regarde dans le miroir et ...beurk, je bave, j'éructe, je grimace, que dis je ? je me décompose ...
bon...trève de plaisanterie...


Passons aux choses sérieuses , Et puis là ça va vraiment vous plaire les gars...je vous explique.... "pourrais être d'accord" c'est pas pareille qu'être d'accord... car, faire mine d'être d'accord avec quelqu'un pour après ecrire tout un tas de raisons qui explique qu'en fait le problème viens du fait que tu as fait une bêtise est une technique assez rodée pour déminer une discussion où on n'a pas d'emprise. (psychologiquement utilisé régulièrement chez les escros ...le processus c'est : on est daccord donc on est amis donc tu peux me faire confiance...et si après ça je t'explique que tu as fait une bourde ou quelque chose de faux ou je te propose un marché de dupe, tu dois me croire et me faire confiance car je suis ton ami et d'accord avec toi..tu peux me faire confiance) 

: Si ça ne marche pas on peux commencer à faire preuve de mauvaise foi... cette technique est utiliser dans une stratégie que l'on appel "l'art d'avoir toujours raison"......la mauvaise foi fait sortir les gens de leur gonds et en perdant leur self contrôle perdent aussi leur crédibilité.... 

La colère : excellente : par exemple disons à quelqu'un qu'il s'est mal occupé de son fils, qu'il ne l'a pas assez surveillé, qu'il lui met de mauvais jeux entre les mains est une très bonne façon d'enerver quelqu'un, et cela le met dans une position de faiblesse...il en oublie ses interets dans la discussion ...peux s'emporter sur un autre terrain que le sujet de fond...excellente technique utilisée dans nos discutions...



si ça ne suffit pas .une autre technique est aussi de multiplier les intervenants se confirmant les uns les autres faisant mine de ne pas se connaitre, ainsi on installe le doute chez celui qui se retrouve seul...par un processus de déstabilisation numérique on peux également en variante faire preuve de mauvaise foi dans ce processus ça ne nuis pas)  et le tour est joué.... en général cela suffit amplement à déjouer une attaque...sauf chez les psychobidules qui ont fait le tour de la question.

Les autres étapes : Clamer victoire dans la défaite etc. (bon sur le fond tu as fait une connerie)
Le coup des fautes d'orthographe est vieux comme le monde et fonctionne très souvent...la sempiternelle phrase... "j'ai bien failli en faire un infarctus"...oh celle là est un cliché mondialement connu mais que l'on savoure toujours comme un bon vieux classique.

Oh oui et dire à quelqu'un de se calmer, d'être cool,en lui balançant des choses qui ne peuvent que l'énerver, en étant injuste...insolent etc... Celle la elle est excellente comme technique... Personnellement je suis connaisseur et je les ai toutes aimé.
_____________________________________________________________
MAIS
_____________________________________________________________ 
Et bien non je te le dis à toi aussi, j'ai pas fait de connerie, sinon faire confiance au système de paiement et m'être dit que si c'était vraiment un achat on me demanderai mon code à nouveau....et voilà je le dis et le redis une fois de plus....et qu'il conserve mon code en mémoire ne me propulse pas à l'état d'imbécile ou de fautif ou de père inattentif pour autant.


http://fr.wikisource.org/wiki/L%E2%80%99Art_d%E2%80%99avoir_toujours_raison

Oh désolé je ne suis pas agressif... suis pas furax...suis mort de rire ... parce que là j'adore ce que je viens d'écrire.... enfin j'ai fais ce que j'ai pu pour que ça vous plaise aussi.
Et surtout le prenez pas mal...ce serait vraiment dommage parce que fanchement... c'est pas le but.
En plus  vous avez fais preuve de technique les gars...chapeau bas


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2012)

Pfffiouuuu...
Y'a d'la parano, là...  
Tu devrais faire de la politique, sinon...


----------



## jpdeniel (9 Janvier 2012)

LOL
oui là je me suis lâché...
Envie de s'amuser tout simplement.
C'était surtout pour faire rire et j'espère que ce sera le cas d'autres j'espère.
C'est vrai que ça tournais un peu à l'enmerdant.


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2012)

C'est juste un peu... surréaliste, là...


----------



## jpdeniel (9 Janvier 2012)

J'ai vu que tu cherchais un mécène... trop bon les lingots dans la cuisine

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h57 ----------

c'est vrai et c'était le but....
Parce que j'en avais marre d'être con tout court à les écouter...
Non je vaux mieux que ça ... quaand même
Et le surréalisme dépasse la fiction des non ?


----------



## ergu (9 Janvier 2012)

Ouais, bah n'empêche que le sondage fait mal aux yeux, quand même... (j'aime bien les clichés éculés, t'as vu ?)

Donc, au final, t'es plus furax, tu t'amuses ?
C'est bien.
Allez, encore un effort et tu admetras avoir fait une connerie.

Hé, hé, hé.


----------



## jpdeniel (9 Janvier 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Ouais, bah n'empêche que le sondage fait mal aux yeux, quand même... (j'aime bien les clichés éculés, t'as vu ?)
> 
> Donc, au final, t'es plus furax, tu t'amuses ?
> C'est bien.
> ...


 
Et nanani et nanana
héhéhé


----------



## ergu (9 Janvier 2012)

Cela dit, t'as raison.

Il faut que tu saches que Gwen est juste mon esclave et que tirhum me doit tellement de fric que je lui fais dire ce que je veux sur le forum.
Ce sont mes choses.
(Ils auront le fouet pour s'être laissé démasqué si facilement)

Quant à subsole, c'est un pauvre hère que j'ai ramassé sur le trottoir et que j'emploie souvent pour jouer à méchant flic / gentil flic - ça a marché avec toi, je suis content !
C'est juste que je suis obligé de tout lui dicter dix fois, il n'a pas inventé la poudre, le pauvre bougre, c'est un peu fatiguant.

Et simbouesse est le charcutier du cousin de la mère de ma compagne, aussi.

Madalvée c'est mon coiffeur.

On dit même que en lisant les articles de MacGénération à l'envers, avec le bon code, on peut lire
_"worship evil ergu as your god or die, you little ponk !"_

Ah ! Ah ! Ah !
(rire incroyablement sadique)

Et tout ça dans le but de disqualifier quiconque a des enfants ET un iPad - de les tourner en ridicule - de leur faire pleurer leur mère.

Pour tout t'avouer, je mange des enfants après avoir tué leurs parents à coups de iPad, ça me permet de rester cool.

Et puis le développeur de "Tap Petshop" est mon cousin, je suis en train de siroter un petit vin payé avec tes 100 euros - mon gars, laisse moi te dire que ce n'est pas de la piquette !
(Je ne te dis pas merci, vu que je te hais vu que tu as un gamin ET un iPad - suis un peu !)

Evidement, j'ai aussi 25% des actions Apple.

Tu comprendras que je ne te salue point.


----------



## jpdeniel (9 Janvier 2012)

Et bein voilà !
La tu m'amuse ! parce que tout à l'heure j'ai eu peur que tu ne trouve pas mieux...et que l'on replonge dans le mélo ...
La je ne suis pas déçu...

Mais là il faut que je bosse dure pour gagner une centaine d'euros 

Mais ce soir je finirai le bourgogne entammé Samedi dans un verre si grand que je pourrai y loger ma tête (c'est peux être ma t^te qui est petite...cela expliquerai tout  ) en repensant au tissu de connerie que je raconte et qui me fait bien plus plaisir que d'avoir raison.


----------



## subsole (9 Janvier 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Ouais, bah n'empêche que le sondage fait mal aux yeux, quand même... (j'aime bien les clichés éculés, t'as vu ?)
> 
> Donc, au final, t'es plus furax, tu t'amuses ?
> C'est bien.
> ...


 Moi, je préférais Ponk. Hé, hé, hé 

Je pense que certains sont aveuglés par  :style:_"l'amour de la pomme "_:style:
Sinon, ça me rappelle furieusement le début de l'App Store , lorsque l'on pouvait acheter une application_ un peu trop facilement en cliquant une seule fois_, depuis les choses ont changé, heureusement.
Je ne peux cautionner ce genre de pratiques, dans ce cas se sont les concepteurs du jeu qui font un mauvais coup, mais Apple le permet tacitement, je trouve cela trop limite.
Même si sur le fond chacun est responsable de ses actes, les clients non avertis sont des proies faciles, bref tout ça,_ c'est à cause de l'argent_ (*conf les bronzés font du ski) 

_*
BERNARD : Oui! Dis-donc, Popeye, tu nous fait une ristourne là, hein ? Un petit 10% ?
POPEYE : Pas de problème&#8230; Je vais quand même leur demander, mais enfin&#8230;.
BERNARD : Hein ? Il me semble que ce serait commerçant avec ce qu&#8217;on a pris !
NATHALIE : C&#8217;est la moindre des choses !
LE COUSIN : NON !
POPEYE : Bon ben heu&#8230; ça va pas être possible, à cause de&#8230; enfin, ça les arrange pas quoi, à cause de l&#8217;argent, enfin j&#8217;t&#8217;expliqu&#8217;rai !
en caisse)
POPEYE : Bon ben voilà, ça fait ça !
BERNARD : Ok, je prends un stylo !
MARTINE : Vous avez une pièce d&#8217;identité ?
POPEYE : Non non, mais c&#8217;est des amis, hein !
MARTINE : Justement !
POPEYE : Ha ha&#8230; ha ha&#8230; J&#8217;t&#8217;expliqu&#8217;rai, va !
BERNARD : Ca va, te casse pas, on a compris !_ 
________
P.S. ergu, c'est mon hémorroïde. ^^


----------



## ergu (9 Janvier 2012)

Nan, mais sub, arrête de faire le gentil, on s'est fait démasqué, je te dis !
L'a encore rien compris celui-là, y m'énerve !!!!!!!!

Rentre à la maison.


----------



## subsole (9 Janvier 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Nan, mais sub, arrête de faire le gentil, on s'est fait démasqué, je te dis !
> L'a encore rien compris celui-là, y m'énerve !!!!!!!!
> 
> Rentre à la maison.



Si tu continues, je vais te faire cautériser.


----------



## Simbouesse (9 Janvier 2012)

J'ai bien fait de pas me désabonner de cette discussion moi !

J'adore l'évolution des personnages :


J'suis furax parce que 'jsuis vexé de m'être fait entuber
Des gens me disent que c'est ma faute => j'suis encore plus furax
Et personne ne me défend => j'ai trop les boules
Je tente de me cacher derrière l'humour => j'ai toujours les boules
J'accuse les autres de ne pas avoir d'humour => j'ai définitivement les boules
etc.



Au fait ergu, tu diras à ta belle-mère que j'ai un stock de boudin énoooOOOOOooorme, tout frais !!

et je lui ai mis de coté un p'tit Rosbeef, on dirait du coeur d'entrecôte tellement qu'il est bon !!!!!!!


----------



## ergu (9 Janvier 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Au fait ergu, tu diras à ta belle-mère que j'ai un stock de boudin énoooOOOOOooorme, tout frais !!
> 
> et je lui ai mis de coté un p'tit Rosbeef, on dirait du coeur d'entrecôte tellement qu'il est bon !!!!!!!



Ah super !
Dimanche, en famille, comme c'est moi qui cuisinait, nous avons mangé un enfant et il lui reste sur l'estomac - la sauce aux brisures de iPad, peut-être ?

Sinon, tu me mets une ou deux escalopes de côté, stp, y a sub qui va en avoir besoin pour quand je lui aurais expliqué le respect dû à qui l'a extirpé du caniveau où il croupissait...

Bon, puis on bascule sur le forum secret où on fait rien qu'à fomenter des complots contre les justes colères parce que j'ai peur qu'ici ça ne tarde guère à fermer.


----------



## daffyb (9 Janvier 2012)

Juste pour dire que dans les réglages, dans le menu restrictions, il est possible de désactiver les achat In-App ainsi que de modifier la durée durant laquelle la saisie de mot de passe est inutile.
Donc, oui, c'est de ta faute


----------



## jpdeniel (10 Janvier 2012)

J'ai trouvé ça hier soir sur mon ipad... dans les réglages ....mais je ne vois pas en quoi ne pas être au courant d'une pratique obscur dans le commerce spécifique d'apps me met en faute.

Mais cet volontée féroce de s'assurer que le pékin moyen dont je fais partie à bien compris que son inexpérience dans le domaine fait de lui un fautif m'amuse.


Oui je n'étais pas au courant donc c'est de ma faute.

Je vais vous donner un scoop. Un jour à force de valider ce genre de système... à savoir rendre quelquechose d'obscur pour le commun des citoyens et clair pour les autres....engendrera un système globalement basé sur ce principe et je peux vous assurer que vous vous retrouverez un jour le malheureux niais et perdant de ce principe....

En fait vous l'êtes déjà tous ... j'explique ... La crise financière ....vous la vivez déjà tous n'est ce pas ?
Et vous ne saviez pas qu'elle allait arriver en 2008.... Pas plus que les pseudo spécialistes ! 
Et bien pourtant...du haut de votre intelligence apparemment sans faille....vous avez perdu beaucoup d'argent .... alors que si vous etiez des non néophytes de la finance vous seriez milionnaires.... 

Vous êtes plus pauvres qu'en 2008 même si vous avez plus d'argent sur votre compte ... et pourtant dans le fond la plupars des petits malins de ce site sont plus pauvres et leurs enfants le seront encore plus....

Et c'est de votre faute....car vous ne saviez pas...et oui .... vous ne saviez pas et donc cela est de votre faute... il fallait être vigilents ....ne vous en prenez qu'à vous. Il fallait analyser, surveiller et ne pas faire confiance.

Les 100  &#8364; perdus ne me soucis guère et ne me font absolument pas mal au Q comme l'a dit quelqu'un sur ce site... ce qui me cause du soucis c'est la dérive d'un système dont je souhaite partager l'ineptie... 

En ce qui me concerne je me fais bien plus d'argent que la plupars d'entre vous sur ce site parce que si je ne connais rien au curieux commerce des apps je m'y connais en finance et c'est donc pour ça que je m'amuse de vous voir si confiant dans votre intelligence ... à essayer de vendre vos talents...qui par ses romans exposés dans un blog, qui ses dessins exposés dans un autre, qui ses photos, qui ses restaurations de livres anciens... vos petits  talents créatifs ou artisanaux qu'il faut réussir à fourguer à quelqu'un alors que le monde est déjà saturé par de bien meilleurs "artistes" ....
Vous avez du mal à gagner votre croute ? Alors je vous le dis ....c'est de votre faute .... vous n'avez qu'à savoir les gars.... gagner de l'argent c'est tout un art .... et donc si vous n'en gagnez pas malgré tout vos efforts... même en pleine crise... c'est de votre faute ....tout simplement parce que vous ne savez pas...et là je peux vous assurez que... le sourire ... moi je l'ai au lèvres...car qu'elle que soit le sens de l'économie ... je gagne de l'argent ... chaques jours ... et chaque jours je pense aux gens qui ne savent pas ...et je les plains.... je ne m'en moque pas....
Bon courage à tous les travailleurs qui malgrés leurs talents ne gagnent pas grand chose et se soucis de leurs fins de mois.... Mais c'est vous qui l'avez dis ...c'est de votre faute, car lorsque l'on sais on a toutes les cartes en mains.


----------



## ergu (10 Janvier 2012)

jpdeniel a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne je me fais bien plus d'argent que la plupars d'entre vous sur ce site parce que si je ne connais rien au curieux commerce des apps je m'y connais en finance



Le roi d'la finance qui se fait plein de thunes et qui vient pleurnicher parce qu'il a trouvé plus retord que lui.
Amusant.


----------



## subsole (10 Janvier 2012)

Dommage que ce menu soit bien planqué.
Personnellement, je n'y avais pas prêter attention, c'est dire s'il est visible pour les nouveaux. 
Le plus embêtant, il est réglé par défaut sur "Exiger le MDP 15 minutes" plutôt que sur "immédiatement", pas de chance ? ........ :rateau:


----------



## jpdeniel (10 Janvier 2012)

Blessé ? 
Pas facile de vendre du papier ?
Il faut pas tu gagneras de l'argent...grace à ton soucis de l'ortographe... c'est bien connu que ça rapporte. lol

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h49 ----------

??? MDP 
Késako
"MORT DE PAUVRETE" ?

MDR


----------



## subsole (10 Janvier 2012)

jpdeniel a dit:


> B
> [/COLOR]??? MDP
> Késako
> "MORT DE PAUVRETE" ?
> ...



RTFM :style:
MDP : abréviation de mot de passe.


----------



## jpdeniel (10 Janvier 2012)

Mais mon layus ne t'était pas adressé subsole....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h56 ----------

Je sais mais vous prenez toujours tout au premier degrés ?
L'ironie vous ne connaissez pas ?


----------



## subsole (10 Janvier 2012)

jpdeniel a dit:


> Mais mon layus ne t'était pas adressé subsole....
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h56 ----------
> 
> ...



Et le troisième degrés, tu ne connais pas ? ^^


----------



## jpdeniel (10 Janvier 2012)

non...c'est quoi ?


----------



## ergu (10 Janvier 2012)

jpdeniel a dit:


> Blessé ?


 
Moi ?
Non - essaye encore.



jpdeniel a dit:


> Pas facile de vendre du papier ?


 
Bah achète la version pdf - c'est moins cher, en plus.



jpdeniel a dit:


> Il faut pas tu gagneras de l'argent...grace à ton soucis de l'ortographe... c'est bien connu que ça rapporte. lol


 
ça, ça t'a pas plu, pas vrai ?
Le coup de l'orthographe.
Grrr - il est tout colère, le financier ?

Pas d'ma faute si t'écris comme un cochon.


----------



## Sly54 (10 Janvier 2012)

Ce fil a failli devenir intéressant, on parlait boucherie, saucisses, boudin, barbec', Bourgogne :love: (*)

Mais là maitenant, nan, ça repart en C***



(*) m'étonne que petit_louis, soit pas venu


----------



## subsole (10 Janvier 2012)

Là, ergu achève son travail sape, histoire que le "sujet" disparaisse rapidement dans les profondeurs abyssales du forum.


----------



## daffyb (10 Janvier 2012)

jpdeniel a dit:


> (...)
> En ce qui me concerne je me fais bien plus d'argent que la plupars d'entre vous sur ce site parce que si je ne connais rien au curieux commerce des apps je m'y connais en finance et c'est donc pour ça que je m'amuse de vous voir si confiant dans votre intelligence ... à essayer de vendre vos talents...qui par ses romans exposés dans un blog, qui ses dessins exposés dans un autre, qui ses photos, qui ses restaurations de livres anciens... vos petits  talents créatifs ou artisanaux qu'il faut réussir à fourguer à quelqu'un alors que le monde est déjà saturé par de bien meilleurs "artistes" ....
> Vous avez du mal à gagner votre croute ? Alors je vous le dis ....c'est de votre faute .... vous n'avez qu'à savoir les gars.... gagner de l'argent c'est tout un art .... et donc si vous n'en gagnez pas malgré tout vos efforts... même en pleine crise... c'est de votre faute ....tout simplement parce que vous ne savez pas...et là je peux vous assurez que... le sourire ... moi je l'ai au lèvres...car qu'elle que soit le sens de l'économie ... je gagne de l'argent ... chaques jours ... et chaque jours je pense aux gens qui ne savent pas ...et je les plains.... je ne m'en moque pas....
> Bon courage à tous les travailleurs qui malgrés leurs talents ne gagnent pas grand chose et se soucis de leurs fins de mois.... Mais c'est vous qui l'avez dis ...c'est de votre faute, car lorsque l'on sais on a toutes les cartes en mains.


Le point Goldwin n'est plus très loin ! chouette !
Que tu te fasses de l'argent c'est bien, j'en suis bien content pour toi, profites en pour embaucher un(e) secrétaire parce ce que ton orthographe est déplorable :rose:
Quant à ta petite attaque personnelle qui me passe à 1000 lieux au dessus de la tête, sache que ce que tu appelle petits talents créatifs ou artisanaux sont ce qui fait d'une société qu'elle est vivante, et que, sans les financiers, verrues de ce monde, parasites de  la valeur ajoutée, le monde tournerait bien mieux et que "ta" crise n'aurait pas eu lieu.


----------



## subsole (10 Janvier 2012)

Quelle coordination, et maintenant on accélère la descente.
 Quelle maitrise, putain c'est beau !


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2012)

jpdeniel a dit:


> moi je l'ai au? lèvres...car qu'elle que soit le sens de l'économie ... je gagne de l'argent ... chaques jours ... et chaque jours je pense aux gens qui ne savent pas ...et je les plains.... je ne m'en moque pas....
> Bon courage à tous les travailleurs qui malgrés leurs talents ne gagnent pas grand chose et se soucis de leurs fins de mois.... Mais c'est vous qui l'avez dis ...c'est de votre faute, car lorsque l'on sais on a toutes les cartes en mains.



être riche, c'est bien.

Savoir écrire, c'est mieux. 

Comme quoi il est aisé de &#8220;faire de l'argent&#8221; mais plus délicat de se servir de son cerveau. 

ps : il suffit d'aller au Bahreïn une fois et dans un pays pauvre une autre fois pour savoir que ta suffisance ne vaut rien, tu es pauvre face à un émir et je suis riche face à un gypsy&#8230; la relativité, la vanité, tout ça&#8230; enfin, ce qui est bien, c'est que tu crèveras un jour, comme les autres !


----------



## Romuald (10 Janvier 2012)

C'est ici le dernier salon où l'on casse cause ? 

(ergu, arrête d'ourdir, ça se voit !)


----------



## subsole (10 Janvier 2012)

alèm a dit:


> être riche, c'est bien.
> 
> Savoir écrire, c'est mieux.
> 
> Comme quoi il est aisé de &#8220;faire de l'argent&#8221; mais plus délicat de se servir de son cerveau.


Non, je préfère les sous. 

 Allez les pauvres,_ il est aisé de &#8220;faire de l'argent&#8221;_, sortez -vous les doigts du luc, bandes de sous-doués feignants.

Nous atteignions une vitesse de croisière phénoménale vers les abysses du forum. ^^


----------



## Simbouesse (10 Janvier 2012)

'tin on est tombé bas là quand même...

Qu'est-ce qu'on en a à foutre de qui gagne combien, comment et pourquoi ???

Faut arrêter de se regarder le nombril en ne se remettant jamais en question...
Les achats in-app c'est vieux comme l'App Store (bon pas vieux ok... ^^), ça permet d'avoir des appli gratuites tout en permettant au développeur de gagner sa croûte lui aussi ! C'est de ta faute parce que tu n'as pas fait attention, pas parce que tu ne savais pas !

C'est un peu comme les CGU, personnes ne les lit jamais (d'ailleurs South Park en avait fait un épisode plutôt marrant où Cartman n'avait pas lu les CGU d'iTunes et s'était retrouvé propriété d'Apple pour des expérimentations  ), et bien quand on télécharge un truc, on lit la notice, et c'est écrit qu'on peut acheter des Coins avec du vrai argent !
Ne pas vouloir reconnaître que tu n'as pas fait attention c'est vraiment... con.

Finalement ça ne m'étonne pas que tu sois dans la finance...
N'oublie pas que ce que tu manipules dépend des sociétés et de leurs employés, des artistes et artisans qui font que nous consommons, etc. Enfin bref je vais pas t'apprendre ton métier qui te rend pété d'thunes, comme tu ne m'apprendrais pas à faire mon métier d'ingénieur... (et ouaaaaaais j'ai réussi à le glisser sans qu'on s'en aperçoive !!  comme ça j'me la pète parce que j'bosse dans l'industrie cosmétique et que cette industrie garde la pêche  et ouuaaaaaaaaais)


----------



## ergu (10 Janvier 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> (ergu, arrête d'ourdir, ça se voit !)


 
Ah non, je proteste, notre ami était déjà en colère avant même que j'ai seulement connaissance de ce fil, je n'ai rien fait !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h23 ----------




Simbouesse a dit:


> Finalement ça ne m'étonne pas que tu sois dans la finance...


 
Ou pas.
C'est internet, ici, on ne le connait pas, ce type, ça se trouve il a même pas d'enfant, il pourrait être chômeur ou avoir un PEA ou c'est la reine d'Angleterre s'encanaillant incognito.
Bref, on sait pas.


----------



## jpdeniel (10 Janvier 2012)

Point Goldwin ? connais pas ! 
Goldwin ça m'évoque une moto.... tu confonds 

Ah j'y suis point Godwin ....  alors je te retire 1 point.

Moi je veux bien prendre une secrétaire pour écrire sur les forums mais c'est elle qui veux pas....

Par contre s'est vrai qu'on s'est vraiment éloigné du problème de départ. 
Il est donc vrai qu'il est temps de clore le débat.

Et ce qui est sûr c'est qu'il n'est pas facile de faire de l'argent... mais de se faire comprendre même avec des fautes d'ortographe....c'est très facile.


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2012)

ergu a dit:


> (...)
> c'est la reine d'Angleterre s'encanaillant incognito.
> (...)


Ou ta sur ?!...


----------



## ergu (10 Janvier 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Ou ta s&#339;ur ?!...


 
Ah non, ma soeur n'aurait jamais écrit "S'est" à la place de "C'est" !
Pi, elle n'a pas d'iPad.


----------



## subsole (10 Janvier 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Ou ta sur ?!...



A poil !


----------



## jpdeniel (10 Janvier 2012)

Simbouesse...
On n'est pas encore très bas ...
Je trouve même que ça traine un peu...
C'est vrai quoi j'ai pas encore été traité de Nazi ou de facho
Et on est quand même page 3 (et parce que j'écris des long discours)

En fait je mène une expérience... Je suis sociologue et je fais une étude pour voir en combien de post je serai traité de facho

LOL

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h39 ----------




jpdeniel a dit:


> Point Goldwin ? connais pas !
> Goldwin ça m'évoque une moto.... tu confonds
> 
> Ah j'y suis point Godwin .... alors je te retire 1 point.
> ...


 
Par contre s'est vrai ?
Merde je déconne encore...
Quand je vous dis que c'est neurologique 
Faut dire que j'ai la vue qui baisse à force de regarder les écrans 
bientôt aveugle


----------



## Romuald (10 Janvier 2012)

Je ne suis que page 2.

C'est grave docteur ?

Je crois que tu n'as pas lu la notice ici non plus. Le nombre de pages n'a rien à voir avec la taille des posts mais avec leur nombre. 20 par défaut, 40 si on veut (mais il faut avoir lu la notice).


----------



## jpdeniel (10 Janvier 2012)

C'est une vraie poudrière ce site...
Excusez je suis rentré la clope au bec, j'avais pas vu l'écriteau..."ATTENTION PETAUDIERE"
Même sur boursorama c'est pas aussi virulent.... hihi
LOL

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h49 ----------

c'était de l'humour mais si il faut que j'explique à chaque fois ça retire le charme de se coltiner avec quelqu'un.
Et page 2 c'était pas encore tordant....
Maintenant c'est bien mieux


----------



## Simbouesse (10 Janvier 2012)

jpdeniel a dit:


> C'est une vraie poudrière ce site...
> Excusez je suis rentré la clope au bec, j'avais pas vu l'écriteau..."ATTENTION PETAUDIERE"
> Même sur boursorama c'est pas aussi virulent.... hihi
> LOL



 facho ! 


... ah ben voilà ... c'est fait ! 
J'espère que ça va pas fausser ton étude de socio-trader :hein:

... cela dit, à relire quelques posts, je me demande si tu n'aurais pas apporté toi même la poudre et la clope... d'où l'absence de panneau


----------



## ergu (10 Janvier 2012)

Alors, le "mais non, en fait je déconne" c'est fait.
Le "je fais une étude psychologique" c'est fait aussi.

_Sink the same_


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2012)

Manque plus que des filles nues...


----------



## ergu (10 Janvier 2012)

Ah c'est dur de vendre des crobars de filles à poil, hein ?

Si tu vendais de la dette grec à la place, t'aurais de quoi payer des jeux sur iPad à tes mômes, s'pèce de looser !


----------



## jpdeniel (10 Janvier 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Ah c'est dur de vendre des crobars de filles à poil, hein ?
> 
> Si tu vendais de la dette grec à la place, t'aurais de quoi payer des jeux sur iPad à tes mômes, s'pèce de looser !


Ca c'est méchant... j'imagine que t'as pas d'inspiration en ce moment

C'est vrai  quoi !

J'ai les yeux baignés de larmes


----------



## ergu (10 Janvier 2012)

Ah nan, mauvaise pioche, ce n'est pas moi le méchant de la bande.
Désolé.


----------



## Gwen (10 Janvier 2012)

jpdeniel a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne je me fais bien plus d'argent que la plupars d'entre vous sur ce site



et tu viens chialer pour 80


----------



## ergu (10 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> et tu viens chialer pour 80


 
Mais non, il vient faire une expérience psy-cho-lo-gi-que : il est le savant et nous sommes les souris blanches dans le labyrinthe...

Voilà, voilà, voilà.


----------



## Simbouesse (10 Janvier 2012)

:king: :king: :king:

ça y est j'ai trouvé !!!!!!

jpdeniel... en fait t'es le gamin de ton père !!!!!!!

... et non ton père... 

d'où ce comportement puéril !!!! 
et t'es dans la merde parce que les 100&#8364; tu les as pas !!!

'tin j'suis trop fort... je m'aime ! :love:


----------



## jpdeniel (10 Janvier 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> :king: :king: :king:
> 
> ça y est j'ai trouvé !!!!!!
> 
> ...


Cette expérience est merveilleuse....
Je trouve que contrairement à la théorie de Godwin...
Le forum gagne en légèretée et l'humour me redonne le sourire ...
Si l'on poursuit un peu je suis convaincu que nous finirons par devenir amis...
Je sais que la réaction première sera non .... avec tout un tas de quolibets....
Avorton...troufion...tête de C..   etc...
mais moi ça me marre bien toute cette recherche d'humour pour faire IPPON dans un sens comme dans l'autre.
Contrairement à ce que j'ai laissé croire c'est plus interessant que sur un forum boursier...
vous êtes plus immaginatif ...et du coup c'est moins chiant....
bon d'accord vous êtes dur avec moi ... 
Allez ne me rejetez pas ....
adoptez moi ....
je ferai mon mea culpa....
je vous donnerai même des tuyaux...
car je voudrais être mécène...


----------



## ergu (10 Janvier 2012)

'tain, qui est le vilain modo qui a changé le titre du sujet mais à laissé les ignobles fautes du sondage ?
Hein ?
Qui ?

'faites des expériences psychologiques, vous aussi, c'est ça ?
J'ai une gueule de souris blanche, hein, c'est c'que vous pensez, pas vrai ?
Et si on mettait ergu dans une roue histoire de voir s'il court plus vite qu'un hamster, hein ?

Bande de salauds dégueulasses !


----------



## Sly54 (10 Janvier 2012)

Ca s'est (*) du titre ! Mouarf, j'en ris encore :love:



(*) j'ai longuement hésité, mais pour rester dans le sujet, hein, que ne faut-il pas faire


----------



## Xman (10 Janvier 2012)

J'ai le QI d'une huitre !  

Mais je ne vois pas le sujet du sondage 

C'est donc pas volontaire !


----------



## ergu (11 Janvier 2012)

jpdeniel a dit:


> adoptez moi ....



Ah ben ouais, mais non, c'est pas LoveGénération ici.

Ici c't'un forum de geek, de no-life, de pseudo-artistes à peine connus dans leur famille (et encore), de graphistes, de... on sait pas trop ce qu'ils sont mais c'est pas beau à voir, on a même des informaticiens - bref, que des psychotiques ratés et aigris (et on n'est même pas sûr que les informaticiens fassent partie du genre humain).

Donc, pour l'adoption, c'est non.
Désolé.

Essaye FaceBook, on sait jamais.


----------



## subsole (11 Janvier 2012)

Ça descend trop vite, j'ai vomi.


----------



## Simbouesse (11 Janvier 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Ça descend trop vite, j'ai vomi.



... ça fait 3 fois que j'essuie mon écran... merci 

Moi je trouve que le titre est 





> i*mm*aginatif


   
ça y est il rechute...

Mais y a que chez moi que le navigateur me souligne les fautes d'orthographe ? (il n'en a pas souvent l'occasion puisque perso j'ai le QI de 187 huîtres  )

Pour  finir, j'ai beau réfléchir, je ne vois pas la logique du mot "car" dans le passage suivant :



> je vous donnerai même des tuyaux...
> car je voudrais être mécène...


----------



## subsole (11 Janvier 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> ... ça fait 3 fois que j'essuie mon écran... merci



:rose: Désolé.
Tiens, ça sent l'huitre morte.


----------



## Simbouesse (11 Janvier 2012)

subsole a dit:


> :rose: Désolé.
> Tiens, ça sent l'huitre morte.



:rose:

nan c'est mon aérophagie ça...


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Janvier 2012)

jpdeniel a dit:


> J'ai trouvé ça hier soir sur mon ipad... dans les réglages ....mais je ne vois pas en quoi ne pas être au courant d'une pratique obscur dans le commerce spécifique d'apps me met en faute.
> 
> Mais cet volontée féroce de s'assurer que le pékin moyen dont je fais partie à bien compris que son inexpérience dans le domaine fait de lui un fautif m'amuse.
> 
> ...



Et sinon, à part être c.on, tu as d'autres passions dans la vie ?


----------



## azerty69 (11 Janvier 2012)

Je ne peux pas résister à l'envie de participer à cette "discussion"...
Simple petite question à l'auteur (jpdeniel), presque analphabète, de ce fil: Quand vous avez créer votre compte itunes, il me semble que vous avez accepté TOUTES les conditions d'utilisations...
Vous êtes de mauvaise foi, Apple n'est en rien responsable de votre "achat". 

P.S: je tiens à préciser que je ne travaille pas pour Apple ni pour le gouvernement.


----------



## jugnin (11 Janvier 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Ah ben ouais, mais non, c'est pas LoveGénération ici.
> 
> Ici c't'un forum de geek, de no-life, de pseudo-artistes à peine connus dans leur famille (et encore), de graphistes, de... on sait pas trop ce qu'ils sont mais c'est pas beau à voir, on a même des informaticiens - bref, que des psychotiques ratés et aigris (et on n'est même pas sûr que les informaticiens fassent partie du genre humain).



Et faudrait pas oublier les humoristes incompris !


----------



## Fìx (11 Janvier 2012)

100&#8364; de bonus ou d'accessoires achetés pour un jeu.... et tu supprimes l'application?!!  Ah oui c'est vrai qu't'es plein aux as... t'en fous toi! 


Mais merde quoi! Il m'manquait plus que les Gold-shoes à paillette pour finir le jeu à 100%!!! T'aurai pu m'les filer!!!!


----------



## jpdeniel (11 Janvier 2012)

J'ai évacué toute ma bêtise et ma méchanceté ....et j'ai du TAF 
Je me suis bien marré
et à en juger par la discussion ça vous a fait du bien...
Et vous pouvez continuer car je repasserai pour lire
Ca me distrait


----------



## ergu (11 Janvier 2012)

jugnin a dit:


> Et faudrait pas oublier les humoristes incompris !



Bah comme on ne les comprend pas, on ne sait pas que ce sont des humouristes - du coup, on n'y pense pas.
C'est pour ça.


----------



## jugnin (11 Janvier 2012)

Eh merde !


----------



## ergu (11 Janvier 2012)

Pourquoi ?




Quoi ?




Nooooooon......




Toi, jugnin ?
Tu es humouriste ?





Oh merde.
Excuse-moi.
Je n'avais pas compris.


----------



## jpdeniel (11 Janvier 2012)

en fait c'est toute ma méchanceté que j'ai évacué... mais la bêtise 
c'est pas sûr... avec mon QI d'huitre


----------



## gKatarn (11 Janvier 2012)

ergu a dit:


> 'tain, qui est le vilain modo qui a ...



Les modos sont tous facho, c'est bien connu.


----------



## subsole (11 Janvier 2012)

Ça y est, la horde débarque c'est l'hallali! 
 Putain c'est encore plus beau, j'en ai des frissons.


----------



## Gwen (11 Janvier 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Les modos sont tous facho, c'est bien connu.



 " poil au Q "


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> " poil au Q "



Comme quoi, on a la classe ou pas...


----------



## Gwen (11 Janvier 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Comme quoi, on a la classe ou pas...



Vu le niveau du fil, il aurait été dommage de le relever.
Laissons-le sombrer au contraire. 

Laissons-le pourrir jusqu'à la fin des temps (Référence obligatoire pour comprendre)


----------



## jpdeniel (11 Janvier 2012)

J'avais pas vu ton message Modo.

Ok j'ai perdu des points ...ça c'est pas grave.
Sans faire de trop dans l'auto-flagélation je vais tacher de me racheter un peu.. sans faire trop de faute d'orto 

Ok le message où j'explique que "ne pas savoir, ... ne valide pas un système pour autant"...
J'ai pris pour exemple la finance parce que je sais que c'est un domaine que les gens déteste et le comparer à des métiers honnêtes pour faire un paralèlle était TRES maladroit et dévaloriser les honnêtes gens n'était pas terrible DU TOUT... c'était pour expliquer quelque chose mais je l'ai mal fais puisque l'objectif n'a pas été atteind... 

Je m'excuse auprès des gens qui travaille honnêtement et que j'ai choqué. 
Par ailleurs il est vrai que je suis quelqu'un d'aigri... et ça me rends mauvais... parfois ... et cette colère se faufile même quand je veux bien faire, donc désolé.:rose:
Pour les fautes, j'y peu rien quand je bave de rage je vois plu rien....et même lucide je suis médiocre 

Je ne sais pas pourquoi par contre en tant que modérateur tu as remplacé le texte par j'ai un QI d'huitre car c'est insultant et à ce titre viole la charte du site comme tu me l'as fais remarquer ...

Le mieux aurait été de laisser le texte et de corriger au moins le sondage (c'est vrai, ça fait mal aux yeux... même aux miens) 
 (pas le reste LOL... y en a trop... des fautes)


Donc c'est ma faute si j'ai perdu 100 ... j'aurais dû être vigilant... mais je ne valide pas le principe du système pour autant...

En tout cas j'ai essayé de régler le problème de la conservation du MDP dans le paramétrage de l'IPAD en supprimant la conservation 15 min (paramètre par défaut du système si j'ai bien vu) et j'ai rajouté un code sur les achats intégrés... maintenant est-ce que j'ai fais le tour du truc je ne sais pas, mais je trouve que ça fait beaucoup de choses à modifier pour ne pas avoir de mauvaises surprises. je ne suis pas certain qu'il n'y aura pas une autre astuce et c'est génant). j'ai fais ça parce que virer mes coordonnées bancaires c'est un peu chiant.

A+


----------



## subsole (11 Janvier 2012)

jpdeniel a dit:


> En tout cas j'ai essayé de régler le problème de la conservation du MDP dans le paramétrage de l'IPAD en supprimant la conservation 15 min (paramètre par défaut du système si j'ai bien vu) et j'ai rajouté un code sur les achats intégrés... maintenant est-ce que j'ai fais le tour du truc je ne sais pas, mais je trouve que ça fait beaucoup de choses à modifier pour ne pas avoir de mauvaises surprises. je ne suis pas certain qu'il n'y aura pas une autre astuce et c'est génant). j'ai fais ça parce que virer mes coordonnées bancaires c'est un peu chiant.
> 
> A+


Je trouve également qu'il y'a trop de_ finasseries_, ou du moins le réglage par défaut ne devrait pas permette d'acheter en 'un clique' des extensions ou points au niveau des applications.
Avec tous ces paramétrages, as-tu (re)testé, l'achat de COINS ?
Es-tu certain que le problème est "évacué"  ? ^^


----------



## jpdeniel (11 Janvier 2012)

Ben non je n'ai pas testé...comment le pourrais je ?


Si ça foire ...ça achète et je ne tiens pas du tout à me retransformer en mister Hyde 

Un volontaire ?


----------



## subsole (11 Janvier 2012)

jpdeniel a dit:


> Ben non je n'ai pas testé...comment le pourrais je ?


 Bin, clique sur COINS. 


jpdeniel a dit:


> Si ça foire ...ça achète et je ne tiens pas du tout à me retransformer en mister Hyde
> 
> Un volontaire ?



C'est ton topic, et au point ou tu en es, ça serait bien que tu ailles jusqu'au bout.
Peut-être même une façon de redorer ton blason de MacGeneur. ^^


----------



## jpdeniel (11 Janvier 2012)

Je verrai ce soir ... pitet


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Janvier 2012)

Des promesses, toujours des promesses...


----------



## Simbouesse (11 Janvier 2012)

Incroyable comme le ton de cette discussion a baissé d'un coup 

On se croirait en plein ballet ! (lac des cygnes, casse noisettes, tout ça...  )

...
bref...

même si j'aime bien les ballets (je les préfères aux balais cela dit en passant...), on s'fait chier d'un coup...

*S*'était mieux avant


----------



## jpdeniel (11 Janvier 2012)

j'ai fumé un oinj 
mais non
suis obligé de faire une pause dans ma connerie 
et on ne copie pas ma faute préférée STP


----------



## ergu (11 Janvier 2012)

Il est tout de même assez drôle que pour ne plus tourner en *rond *et augmenter le* cercle* des membres MacG bien disposés envers lui, jpdeniel se voit réduit à devoir tester des *COINS.
*


----------



## subsole (11 Janvier 2012)

C'est la quadrature du cercle.


----------



## Simbouesse (12 Janvier 2012)

C'est un peu comme mettre un coup de genou dans un coin de table ronde... ça à beau être con, ça fait mal...


----------



## stalingrad1942 (12 Janvier 2012)

primo:
-jamais rien acheter avec cb sur web, téléphone etc, sauf si possibilité de se rétracter!!! comme toute vente à distance
deuxio:
-arrétez "de vouloir satisfaire" ttes les caprices de vos gamins, "parce que leurs copains l'ont" car avec un raisonnement pareil ils seront des drogués demain "par ce que leurs copains en prennent"

l'éducation n'est pas une sinécure où on "achéte" l'enfant, mais un travail de "formation" où on garde ce qui est bon et élimine ce qui lui sera nuisible demain ds sa vie

ce qui explique pourquoi l'éducation parfaite n'existe pas, les erreurs sont fréquentes et involontaires puisque personne ne lit ds le marc de café pour savoir de quoi demain sera fait, ni quelle est le "véritable personnalité de votre môme" afin de pouvoir l'adapter à lui


----------



## subsole (12 Janvier 2012)

stalingrad1942 a dit:


> primo:
> -jamais rien acheter avec cb sur web, téléphone etc, sauf si possibilité de se rétracter!!! comme toute vente à distance
> deuxio:
> -arrétez "de vouloir satisfaire" ttes les caprices de vos gamins, "parce que leurs copains l'ont" car avec un raisonnement pareil ils seront des drogués demain "par ce que leurs copains en prennent"
> ...



:sleep:
Après l'huitre la moule ?


----------



## ergu (12 Janvier 2012)

Ouh...
Si ça attaque sur l'éducation des gosses, vous allez encore nous l'énerver, le jp...
Le sujet va boucler dans les COINS.


----------



## Simbouesse (12 Janvier 2012)

stalingrad1942 a dit:


> -arrétez "de vouloir satisfaire" ttes les caprices de vos gamins, "parce que leurs copains l'ont" car avec un raisonnement pareil ils seront des drogués demain "par ce que leurs copains en prennent"



Sachant que personne n'a dit ça... cela aurait-il un rapport quelconque avec ton expérience personnelle ?


----------



## ergu (12 Janvier 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Sachant que personne n'a dit ça...



Ah...
C'est pas tout à fait dit comme ça mais bon...



jpdeniel a dit:


> Mon fils de 4 me demande en permanence d'acheter des petits jeux sur l'ipad.... très bien moi je télécharge le jeu


----------



## Simbouesse (12 Janvier 2012)

Ouais bon ok 

Mais y a pas de référence à un quelconque (mot favori en ce moment :love: ) copain...

J'imagine que si j'avais 4 ans et que j'avais un papa avec un iPad je voudrais des jeux dessus, pour pouvoir utiliser l'iPad... comme papa !


----------



## ergu (12 Janvier 2012)

_*De toutes façons, absolument TOUS les gosses (sauf les miens) sont de sales petits morveux mal élevés qui finiront drogué, commercial ou trader (voire les trois) à cause de leurs crétins de parents qui n'ont strictement rien compris à la façon dont on DOIT les élever.*_


----------



## Romuald (12 Janvier 2012)

Ouais, mais du coup tes nains en seront encore à vouloir, je cite 


			
				l'huitre a dit:
			
		

> vendre leurs talents...qui par ses romans exposés dans un blog, qui ses dessins exposés dans un autre, qui ses photos, qui ses restaurations de livres anciens...


alors que ceux des autres seront déjà pétés de thunes et pourront acheter des coins, cette fois en connaissance de cause 

(pis le rouge-gras-7-italique, c'est copyrighté, nan ?)


----------



## jugnin (12 Janvier 2012)

ergu a dit:


> _*CRI*_



dit-il du haut de ses 18 ans. Jdis ça...


----------



## Simbouesse (12 Janvier 2012)

Il a p'tètre déjà des gosses...

Faudrait rajouter "cassos" dans la liste du coup, entre artiste raté et homo refoulé


----------



## subsole (12 Janvier 2012)

jpdeniel a dit:


> Je verrai ce soir ... pitet



Alors, les angles sont arrondis ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Janvier 2012)

Pinèze c'est le bal des tarés ici un peu... Entre le faux trader et le bolchevique mono maniaque on se croirait presque dans vol au dessus d'un nid de coucous. :affraid:


----------



## ergu (12 Janvier 2012)

Coucou.


----------



## Simbouesse (13 Janvier 2012)

Couscous.


----------



## jpdeniel (13 Janvier 2012)

Donc résultat des courses...

EVI (de chez APPLE) qui est très aimable m'a confirmé que je serai exceptionnellement remboursé (parce j'ai un QI d'huitre) ...je lui ai mis le lien sur le forum ... et ça l'a touché ... ma bêtise et toutes mes fautes d'orthographe lui ont même fait verser une larme.... :rateau: (plaisanterie !)

Normalement elle n'a pas à le faire... vu les conditions générales de ventes....
J'ai proposé de donner mon impression sur ces achats intégrés et les paramétrages par défaut si ça les interessait...(j'attends)

Le gars qui dit que je ne devrais pas acheter si facilement des jeux sur l'IPAD est dans le vrais...dans mon cas en tout cas... comme je ne l'ai pas souvent j'ai tendance à être trop cool... (bon dieux j'ai bouffé trop de guimauve....une vrai burne molle...beurk)

Mis à part ça je vais viré mes coordonnées bancaires... Les achats compulsifs se font trop facilement sinon.

Pour moi l'incident est clos.
SNIF ... ça va me manquer de ne plu prendre des tanées.

A+


----------



## subsole (13 Janvier 2012)

jpdeniel a dit:


> Donc résultat des courses...
> 
> EVI (de chez APPLE) qui est très aimable m'a confirmé que je serai exceptionnellement remboursé (parce j'ai un QI d'huitre) ..
> 
> ...



Avec ces _Amerloks aux grands coeurs_ c'est toujours un_ Happy end_ ! 

Pour les tannées reviens plus souvent sur le forum, parce que depuis  2006 avec 33 messages dont 31 sur ce topic ^^ , on a pas beaucoup d'occasions.


----------

